# Dmso



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone use it before and your thoughts...


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Not on dogs. I have seen it used a lot on horses, particularly lower legs, and it works. When I was in college, I worked summers in a packing plant and the company doctors used it religiously on workers, which as I understand was not exactly approved by the FDA. It worked, though, it is weird, you can rub it on your hand/arm and taste it in your mouth in 15 seconds or less.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

We use it on horses. It is a carrying agent. So what you mix with it goes right into the system. I have heard it can be cancer causing.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> We use it on horses. It is a carrying agent. So what you mix with it goes right into the system. I have heard it can be cancer causing.


You always have to bear in mind that something that causes cancer in humans over the course of 80 years, may be perfectly safe in a dot that lives 14 years or a horse that lives 25. I had a dog with Addison's disease and they gave her about 5 times the amount of a steroid that my father in law receives for enphysema, in a dog that weighed 66 pounds. The vet said, yes if the dog lived 25 years more, it would be a problem, but the shorter term, doesn't allow the liver destruction to be an issue.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

use it for what purpose?

forgive my ignorance, I wiki'd it and am still confused...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I have and it worked remarkably well.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

it takes down inflammation really well but you have to be cautious that the area you are usuing it on is clean as it was mentioned it is a carrier. It can be a prohibited substance in competition I think so you might want to keep that in mind also.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

When applied by humans or used on humans and not all the time...how safe or harmful? 
I'm thinking lower back pain. I'm reading that it's a carry agent for othre medications and a by-product of wood processing. It is also a sulfer related product like MSM. Folks use MSM for bad knees and dog conditions.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm expert on this HaHa! Seriously I've used it on horses for years & tried it on myself, as mentioned the taste is less than palatable. But I'm using it in a product called Soothanol X2 by NorthStar, for knees & joints. Works great plus two other friends have had success with it also. As some one said its a carrier to get into your system. It works on inflammation & arthritic people said it worked, very quickly I might add.......


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Steve Estrada said:


> I'm expert on this HaHa! Seriously I've used it on horses for years & tried it on myself, as mentioned the taste is less than palatable. But I'm using it in a product called Soothanol X2 by NorthStar, for knees & joints. Works great plus two other friends have had success with it also. As some one said its a carrier to get into your system. It works on inflammation & arthritic people said it worked, very quickly I might add.......


Thanks. :-k


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> When applied by humans or used on humans and not all the time...how safe or harmful?
> I'm thinking lower back pain. I'm reading that it's a carry agent for othre medications and a by-product of wood processing. It is also a sulfer related product like MSM. Folks use MSM for bad knees and dog conditions.


I looked into this a few years ago for a dog knowing it was used in the horse world and decided against it. There are other carrying agents. Look at some of the topical Glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM products at your local health food store. Used a horse product for my bouvier several years ago--Vetrolin.

T


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Used it years ago for my horse. I always put it on wearing medical gloves so as NOT to transfer it onto me. 

Not sure that I would use it on myself, though. Don't know if there are any new reports on it as for it's use on humans.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Steve Estrada said:


> I'm expert on this HaHa! Seriously I've used it on horses for years & tried it on myself, as mentioned the taste is less than palatable. But I'm using it in a product called Soothanol X2 by NorthStar, for knees & joints. Works great plus two other friends have had success with it also. As some one said its a carrier to get into your system. It works on inflammation & arthritic people said it worked, very quickly I might add.......


I found DMSO to work far better when compared to Soothanol X2. Who knows why that is. But relief was almost immediate.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Nicole Stark said:


> I found DMSO to work far better when compared to Soothanol X2. Who knows why that is. But relief was almost immediate.


Missed the point I think as DMSO is used in it so it transfers other ingredients quickly into system. ](*,)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Steve Estrada said:


> Missed the point I think as DMSO is used in it so it transfers other ingredients quickly into system. ](*,)


Head banger? I've used them both. I meant I used DMSO alone which is what I was getting at.


----------

